# Help Me - 11dp3dt and received a negative HPT (clearblue)



## Shezza13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Today I am 11dp3dt and I foolishly caved and did a hpt.  It said clear as day NOT PREGNANT.  I feel lost.  I just don't know if it possible that this will change in 3 nights and 2 days until my OTD on Monday.  Is it really all over for me I'm literally going out of my mind.  This is my first IVF and I know that many of you ladies have been through this more than once but I don't think I have the strength.  I don't know where I can find my silver lining as I've never had any children, no miscarriages basically I've never been pregnant in my life.  I have only my mum as my support as I've not told anyone else and you ladies here on FF who have helped me through this whole horrendous procedure.  How do I find the courage to keep getting up in the morning.  My whole treatment was a failure as I responded terribly to Gonal F and barely produced 1 good follicle with 1 egg.  What will happen now??  Will the clinic even allow to try again especially as I went up to the highest dose 450.  Has anybody had a positive result after a negative at 11dp3dt Help me please someone....


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello Shezza, I am in exactly the same boat.

On day 9 & 10 I had very faint positives on an Asda test.  I tested the next day at 11dp3dt and got a negative on a ClearBlue.  Yesterday I had a very clear   on a Tesco Digital, my first ever.  I was the happiest that I have ever been.

This morning, I just wanted to see it again and used a test from the same Tesco pack and it is a   

I have no idea what is going on or how to cope with it, I just wanted to reach out and give you a huge hug xxx

PS, it is absolutely not over for you yet.  My clinic said that they wouldn't expect a home test to show up until at least day 14.  I don't know how true that is but day 11 is still very early xxx


----------



## Shezza13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Molly99,

OMG that must be so awful to see a BFP and then to have it taken away from you with today's BFN.  I so very much appreciate for your reply and the virtual hug goes such a long way so right back at you hun  .  

This whole process is so draining and takes over your whole life.  Its just so unbearable it really is.

So was today 13dp3dt for you  Also was you taking any vitamins and supplements

I decided to ask my GP for a blood test so that I can be sure and hopefully that will at least put my mind at ease.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

That's fantastic to get a blood test.  My clinic is 5 hours away and my local NHS said no to a blood test for me yesterday.  Some times this is all just such a battle.

I don't remember having a life outside of this!  I've felt that way for our last 3 years of trying but especially so in the last month.  It is all consuming and draining.

It is 13 days since the transfer for me.  The clinic said to test on the 18th December, which would have been day 11.  Their after care has been pretty poor though and they (or the letter that they gave me) didn't say whether that meant to test with a POAS or that it would only show up in a blood test then.  I didn't even know until just now that I should have even asked that question. 

Feeling pretty low right now but I feel so hopeful for you xxx


----------



## Shezza13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Well I totally feel your pain Molly99, I am writing every message through blurred vision as I can't seem to stop the tears.  I keep getting myself together only to break down again within 10 minutes of doing so.  I feel as though my time is up and with a poor response to stimulation meds I have no idea what will happen next for me either.  

You almost feel like your marooned on a desert island where no one can hear your cries for help....

I was told only to test on my official test date which is Monday so for u yours should really be tomorrow.  Please try again as I intend to.  Although its a possibly not going to be the result I want I'm still gonna do it.  

I also read something online about late implantation which could be a reason for no HCG being detected on the HPT so lets hope and pray that this could be the reason for our BFN.  Fingers and toes crossed for the both of us.

Really happy that you reached out to me as I' going stir crazy here at home, googling like a maniac. Lol


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Your last sentence made me smile for the first time today.  God save me from Google!

My Nanna was such a beautiful person, when I read that you are crying, it made me immediately think of her.  She used to say to me 'don't cry boofull', sounds soppy but it gave me such comfort xxxx

My step children arrive this evening, so it will be time to put on a happy face even though my heart is breaking.  These polar emotions are doing me in, I was so looking forward to decorating the house with them and to secretly knowing that I am biologically related to them now ..... then ....  I just wanted to feel honestly happy, just for a little while longer at least.

Who knows, I still feel so different.  Although I had prepared myself for the worse, I had an inkling that I was pregnant.  I still feel that way, even though I know that it is very unlikely now.

It's the lack of privacy that kills me in this, there are no secrets.  My Mum paid for our treatment, the wonderful wonderful woman that she is, so she, my sister and my DH's immediate family all know every stage.  They knew our test day so were all asking and we only told them our 'wonderful news' yesterday, crazily early but they are all so involved.  They were so happy, my Mum sobbed.  She is terminally ill and to know that she would see her grandchild made me feel so complete.

I'm going to try again, first thing this time.  Let's test Monday and stay in touch.  Tactics for avoiding Google in the meantime??! xxx


----------



## Shezza13 (Nov 4, 2013)

It provides me with some comfort to know that I could make you smile when we are both feeling the same pains. 

So I'm gonna dry me tears and focus on being positive and put all negative thoughts to the back of my mind (wish I could send them to the planet mars but that still wouldn't be far enough).  

I agree with you on the Polar emotions as I have only confided in my mum so all day long I keep a smile on my face and appear happy and positive to friends and family yet they don't know the battle i'm going through to have a child which they casually take for granted.  Well such as life and to complain is a sin as they say.  

Definitely testing on Monday and please do let me know how you go either way.  Would like to just be a shoulder if you need one!!!  

As for the dreaded Google, well not sure how we can beat that battle but I'm gonna definitely give it a try. Hard as it is xxx


----------



## geegg13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Big hugs to both of you ladies I really feel for you both and know next week it will possibly be me in the same situation xxxxx


----------



## Shezza13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks geegg13.  Means so much to me


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thinking of you today Shezza, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Faulty testing with me, lots of stress & panic for nothing as all is well.

Sending you lots of positive vibes and   xx


----------



## Laura79 (Oct 27, 2013)

Good luck today Shezza xx


----------



## geegg13 (Dec 8, 2013)

How are we today ladies !!!!!
Big hugs


----------



## KazM (Feb 26, 2012)

Ladies, clearblue digital tests are not very sensitive at all.  Tests tend to range from 10MIU/ml (ultra-early) to 100mIU/ml(probably your 99p store version!).

Clearblue digital require 50MIU/ml so are not the best for testing in early pregnancy.  

First response early response & clearblue EARLY test are both 25MIU/ml.  I wouldn't go less sensitive than that tbh.

Hope your negatives turn into positives and stay there. xx


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

I found superdrugs own brand the best... only that one out of all brands gave us a bfp at 6dp3dt. 

Good luck girls

xx


----------



## KazM (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a list of different sensitivities(remember, lower is better). Clearblue are a big fat let-down!

Test Brand	Name	Sensitivity mIu
AccuClear	Compact	50
Asda	HPT	25
Boots 25
Checkmate	EZE	25
Clear Blue	Easy	25
Clear Blue	Digital	50
Discover	Today	25
Early bird 25
First Response Early Result	12.5
First Response 25
Lloyds Pharmacy 25
Mediply	Midstream	50
One step 10 /25
Predictor 50
Quik-check	dipstick	25 or 10
Quik-check	pallet	25 or 10
Quik-check	Midstream	25 or 10
QuPID 20 
Rapid self test 25
Reveal 25
Sainsbury's	HPT	15
Superdrug	early HPT	10
Tesco	HPT	25
Trueline 25
UniChem 50
Unitest	Clear and simple Cassette	25
Unitest	Clear and simple Strip	25


----------

